# Pet Pornography.



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

My mind is in the gutter today. This should give 'Rolexgirl' a run for her money. He he he...


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Phew tha title got me worried then


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

PhilM said:


> Phew tha title got me worried then


I hope you weren't expecting Mr. Happy. He's domesticated but he ain't no pet.


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

Contender for centrefold in the Readers Dogs special edition :naughty:


----------



## image_doctor (Sep 29, 2010)

I think the current outfit is a little too see through for me ...


----------

